#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  AMPS and ETACS System,wireless and mobile communication,free notes download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

AMPS and ETACS are two initially used cellular system and these system  use frequency modulation. In AMPS the maximum deviation of the FM  modulator is  12 kHz.





  Similar Threads: Evolution of wireless communication system,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Limitations in Wireless Networking,wireless and mobile communication,lecture notes pdf free download Cellular System,wireless and mobile communication,pdf free download AMPS and ETACS Air Interface,wireless and mobile communication,ebook download Call Handling in AMPS and ETACS,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download

----------

